# Amici e no



## MK (8 Novembre 2010)

Apro il thread qui e poi vi lascio che stasera c'è Saviano!!!!!! Come la mettiamo con l'integrità morale degli amici? Ognuno di noi ha i propri valori (si spera ), e se questi vanno a cozzare con le persone alle quali vogliamo bene che si fa? Si va oltre perchè tanto siamo amici o si chiude?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Apro il thread qui e poi vi lascio che stasera c'è Saviano!!!!!! Come la mettiamo con l'integrità morale degli amici? Ognuno di noi ha i propri valori (si spera ), e se questi vanno a cozzare con le persone alle quali vogliamo bene che si fa? Si va oltre perchè tanto siamo amici o si chiude?


Il mio concetto di amicizia: 

massimo rispetto dell'altro, della sua storia, dei suoi valori (morali, sentimentali,sociali, religiosi, politici....).
Se non li condivido in parte o del tutto posso farglielo presente, senza ergermi a giudice e senza dargli consigli...a meno che non mi vengano richiesti ( e anche lì di solito non mi dilungo).

Le migliori amicizie che ho sono persone molto diverse da me, per formazione, cultura e sensibilità: questo non toglie il piacere di stare assieme a loro.

Il vantaggio è che non ci cerchiamo mai per bisogno o per tornaconto o per secondi fini: solo e semplicemente perchè abbiamo piacere di stare insieme.


----------



## Eliade (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Apro il thread qui e poi vi lascio che stasera c'è Saviano!!!!!! Come la mettiamo con l'integrità morale degli amici? Ognuno di noi ha i propri valori (si spera ), e se questi vanno a cozzare con le persone alle quali vogliamo bene che si fa? Si va oltre perchè tanto siamo amici o si chiude?


 Cerco un punto d'incontro ma se non fosse possibile...mi allontano gradualmente.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

Se non condivido lo dico apertamente e mi apro al dialogo, se i toni diventano di scontro, saluto e me ne vado, se invece che aprirsi un dialogo vengo deliberatamente ferito, fanculizzo e mi allontano, se viene ferito qualcun altro intervengo per capire, se viene violata la legge prima avviso, poi denuncio.


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Le migliori amicizie che ho sono persone molto diverse da me, per formazione, cultura e sensibilità: questo non toglie il piacere di stare assieme a loro.
> 
> Il vantaggio è che *non ci cerchiamo mai per bisogno o per tornaconto o per secondi fini: solo e semplicemente perchè abbiamo piacere di stare insieme*.


E' quello che penso anch'io. Ma ci sono dei limiti che secondo me non vanno superati. E poi anche l'amicizia è un sentimento che evolve con la persona, si cambia e certe cose che prima andavano bene possono diventare indigeribili. Mi viene in mente l'amicizia che avevo con una ragazza,  a un certo punto, lei convinta leghista, si è messa con un ragazzo extracomunitario... va bene tutto eh ma la coerenza!!!!!!! Quando si alza un muro secondo me l'amicizia svanisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E' quello che penso anch'io. Ma ci sono dei limiti che secondo me non vanno superati. E poi anche l'amicizia è un sentimento che evolve con la persona, si cambia e *certe cose che prima andavano bene possono diventare indigeribili*. Mi viene in mente l'amicizia che avevo con una ragazza,  a un certo punto, lei convinta leghista, si è messa con un ragazzo extracomunitario... va bene tutto eh ma la coerenza!!!!!!! Quando si alza un muro secondo me l'amicizia svanisce.



Succede quando la frequentazione e la confidenza diventano troppo intense (IMHO).

Ma tu hai rotto l'amicizia per questo motivo?
Io sarei per un bel brindisi: bisogna festeggiare quando i pregiudizi vengono infranti, no?
E poi eclissarsi per un bel pò, senza per questo cancellare l'amicizia.


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Succede quando la frequentazione e la confidenza diventano troppo intense (IMHO).
> 
> Ma tu hai rotto l'amicizia per questo motivo?
> Io sarei per un bel brindisi: bisogna festeggiare quando i pregiudizi vengono infranti, no?
> E poi eclissarsi per un bel pò, senza per questo infrangere l'amicizia.


Sì, forse sotto sotto le motivazioni erano anche altre, sono passati 20 anni e chi se le ricorda più. Chiara il problema era che i pregiudizi ci stavano eccome, ma per il suo fidanzato faceva un'eccezione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, forse sotto sotto le motivazioni erano anche altre, sono passati 20 anni e chi se le ricorda più. Chiara il problema era che i pregiudizi ci stavano eccome, ma per il suo fidanzato faceva un'eccezione.


Ah beh, allora.....

Immaginiamo perchè.......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Novembre 2010)

A un amico concedo di andare oltre il limite di libertà che altrimenti difendo. Cerco però di capire se è un grido di aiuto, e in tal caso intervengo. Nei rapporti di amicizia di cuore non difendo me stesso, ma do la mia per la sua.


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *A un amico concedo di andare oltre il limite di libertà che altrimenti difendo. Cerco però di capire se è un grido di aiuto, e in tal caso intervengo*. Nei rapporti di amicizia di cuore non difendo me stesso, ma do la mia per la sua.


Sì, condivido. Senza andare oltre il limite però.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, condivido. Senza andare oltre il limite però.


 Non so, credo che non metto paletti all'amicizia.


----------



## Iago (11 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Apro il thread qui e poi vi lascio che stasera c'è Saviano!!!!!! Come la mettiamo con l'integrità morale degli amici? Ognuno di noi ha i propri valori (si spera ), e se questi vanno a cozzare con le persone alle quali vogliamo bene che si fa? Si va oltre perchè tanto siamo amici o si chiude?




...se mi crolla la stima...si chiude, anzi ci si allontana per poi riallacciare (magari, oppure era tutto lì.....-la linea sottile....)


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Apro il thread qui e poi vi lascio che stasera c'è *Saviano*!!!!!! Come la mettiamo con l'integrità morale degli amici? Ognuno di noi ha i propri valori (si spera ), e se questi vanno a cozzare con le persone alle quali vogliamo bene che si fa? Si va oltre perchè tanto siamo amici o si chiude?


Serata indimenticabile!!! :up: E Benigni E' stato FANTASTICO!!!!!! :salta:


Sull'amicizia? 

*True friends stab you in the front. *
Oscar Wilde 
:cooldue:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Serata indimenticabile!!! :up: E Benigni E' stato FANTASTICO!!!!!! :salta:
> 
> 
> Sull'amicizia?
> ...


 
A me è sembrata solo quello che speravo non sarebbe stata: una bella trasmissione preelettorale. Mi spiace che Saviano si presti a questo: è un'altra forma di mafia


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me è sembrata solo quello che speravo non sarebbe stata: una bella trasmissione preelettorale. Mi spiace che Saviano si presti a questo: è un'altra forma di mafia



... non fare il difficile  qualche volta lasciati andare   .


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non fare il difficile  qualche volta lasciati andare   .


Da una parte l'imbecillità di certe "destre", dall'altra l'infida e melensa ipocrisia di certe sinistre......
faccio fatica a lasciarmi andare: mi sento sotto assedio.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Da una parte l'imbecillità di certe "destre", dall'altra l'infida e melensa ipocrisia di certe sinistre......
> faccio fatica a lasciarmi andare: mi sento sotto assedio.



Su questo devo darti ragione :up: nessuno mi rappresenta, puzzano entrambe.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me è sembrata solo quello che speravo non sarebbe stata: una bella trasmissione preelettorale. Mi spiace che Saviano si presti a questo: è un'altra forma di mafia


-10 punti!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Siccome in questo paese di merdix siamo perennemente sotto elezioni, le verita' quindi non si dovrebbero mai raccontare per non rischiare critiche.

Sem' a post'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> -10 punti!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



*EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*!!!​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9TTnFbigoI


​


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> -10 punti!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
No, no, per carità, anzi!
La verità va sempre gridata forte.
E' lo sventolare di bandiere ipocritamente in suo nome che mi disturba


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*!!!​
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9TTnFbigoI
> 
> ...


Tempi duri anche per l'ecclesiae....

stanno arrestando al nodd, torno torno anche i bracci destri e sinistri del Monsignur (Furmigun) ed e' di nuovo pluri indagato insieme a loro...

il cerchio si sta per stringere anche per quell'altro cancro italico di comunione e liberazione/ compagnia delle opere...

Suicidatevi o suicidateli a ste merdacce...

Come godo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Paese di merda, paese d merda.

E' l'Italia, fatta da Italiani.
I nostri politici mica son marziani eh!

Chi non è soddisfatto di quello che accade, faccia qualcosa per cambiare, non si limiti a sventolare bandiere e gridare slogan. Quello è il ruolo dei cani in gabbia, non degli esseri umani.
Il Parlamento è vecchio? Bene: che qualche giovane si faccia avanti.
Ma il divano dal quale gridare slogan è più comodo.
Ed è così divertente avere un capro espiatorio per tutto! Tutta colpa dello psiconano!
Intanto gli altri, magari più alti di 1 cm, se la spassano tanto quanto lui, ma la gente è così contenta di avere qualcuno contro cui sputare.........
_"Panem et Circenses"_, ma se anche manca il pane basta che da una parte ci sia il GF e dall'altra Bella Ciao


----------



## minnie (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Da una parte l'imbecillità di certe "destre", dall'altra l'infida e melensa ipocrisia di certe sinistre......
> faccio fatica a lasciarmi andare: mi sento sotto assedio.


 

.:up:.. comincio a preoccuparmi... sono praticamente sempre d'accordo con te....


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .:up:.. comincio a preoccuparmi... sono praticamente sempre d'accordo con te....


 
Lo dico sempre: uno da sposare. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Paese di merda, paese d merda.
> 
> E' l'Italia, fatta da Italiani.
> I nostri politici mica son marziani eh!
> ...



NO! ... Prima di lui c'e' stata la DC  per piu' di 60 anni ... povero Moro! ... l'unico Onesto nella banda dei disonesti.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Paese di merda, paese d merda.
> 
> E' l'Italia, fatta da Italiani.
> I nostri politici mica son marziani eh!
> ...


Ti sarai distratto ma con lo scippo alla democrazia del non poter esprimere le preferenze, tu chi scegli oltre le mignotte dentali e latobiistiche??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Quindi governo tecnico o altro nome di fantasia per ripristinare la volonta' popolare e poi al voto.

Che poi Alce guarda che appena il 16% degli italiani ha votato il maiale e non il 50% come sostengono loro, ed ora,  democraticamente e senza spargimenti di sangue si e' arrivati finalmente al loro suicidio politico, dato che sempre di piu', stanno aprendo gli occhi  su chi hanno votato e la loro cricca.

Quindi il discorso populistico del so' tutti ladri, no' buon'...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti sarai distratto ma con lo scippo alla democrazia del non poter esprimere le preferenze, tu chi scegli oltre le mignotte dentali e latobiistiche??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Quindi governo tecnico o altro nome di fantasia per ripristinare la volonta' popolare e poi al voto.
> 
> ...


 
Salvo poi lamentarsi di una sinistra del tutto incapace, parolaia, falsa, demagoga, ignorante, cinica, vuota e pifferaia.
Vivo da sempre in ambiente operaio, so cosa significa la politica di sinistra vista dal basso. Ho amicizie di ogni tipo, conosco e sono confidente pure di politici in carriera e di dirigenti di aziende importanti, e so quanto a mano a mano che si sale la scaletta del pollaio la merda aumenti in proporzione, e che il colore che si porta ha solo fine strumentale.
Per quello che non credo, e lo dico sempre, nelle rivoluzioni. Dato questo, sono infastidito dal tifo politico del popolino (popolino di cui io pure faccio parte), troppo simile a quello calcistico, fatto di frasi fatte, dita puntate, occhio solo alla propria convenienza e poca sostanza.
Si sceglie un colore, quello che più piace, ci si difende nel branco e si comincia ad abbaiare contro il colpevole di turno, laddove questo, oltretutto, non lo scegliamo neppure noi, ma lasciamo che ce lo scelgano i tiggi ed i cabarettisti "impegnati".


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Salvo poi lamentarsi di una sinistra del tutto incapace, parolaia, falsa, demagoga, ignorante, cinica, vuota e pifferaia.
> Vivo da sempre in ambiente operaio, so cosa significa la politica di sinistra vista dal basso. Ho amicizie di ogni tipo, conosco e sono confidente pure di politici in carriera e di dirigenti di aziende importanti, e so quanto a mano a mano che si sale la scaletta del pollaio la merda aumenti in proporzione, e che il colore che si porta ha solo fine strumentale.
> Per quello che non credo, e lo dico sempre, nelle rivoluzioni. Dato questo, sono infastidito dal tifo politico del popolino (popolino di cui io pure faccio parte), troppo simile a quello calcistico, fatto di frasi fatte, dita puntate, occhio solo alla propria convenienza e poca sostanza.
> Si sceglie un colore, quello che più piace, ci si difende nel branco e si comincia ad abbaiare contro il colpevole di turno, laddove questo, oltretutto, non lo scegliamo neppure noi, ma lasciamo che ce lo scelgano i tiggi ed i cabarettisti "impegnati".


Quindi per coerenza, tu non voti!

Ecco e' cosi' che si risolve la situazione, mica informandosi e sputtanando l'affarista di turno.Altro che tifo calcistico, e' volergli fare sentire costantemente il fiato sul collo, invece.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi per coerenza, tu non voti!
> 
> Ecco e' cosi' che si risolve la situazione, mica informandosi e sputtanando l'affarista di turno.Altro che tifo calcistico.



Stermi' tu voti?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' tu voti?


Cerrrrrrrrto...oseno' poi mica potrei lamentarmi, se non volessi passare per pirla.:mrgreen:

Io ritengo che sia un dovere informarsi su chi voglia gestire il mulino, anche perche' non capisco (vabbe' e' retorica) il fare le pulci ad un misero amministratore di condominio e non per chi te s'inchiappetta per molto di piu'...

saro' strano io...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi per coerenza, tu non voti!
> 
> Ecco e' cosi' che si risolve la situazione, mica informandosi e sputtanando l'affarista di turno.


No, io ho votato, e come ho già detto ho votato ciò che consideravo il meno peggio, il che non mi assolve dalla merda che questo ha cagato, ma neppure mi fa pentire più di tanto, consapevole del fatto che non c'era, come oggi non c'è, alternativa meno peggio.
Io non sono in condizioni di potermi candidare ad alcunché, pertanto mi limito a vivere secondo coscienza e non assolvermi con vere o presunte colpe altrui
Riguardo l'informazione, io mi prostro davanti ad un Saviano, davanti ad una Gabanelli, ma non certo alle bandiere che gli sventolano dietro e che pretendono di usare certe verità solo per accecare la gente e nascondere le proprie.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cerrrrrrrrto...oseno' poi mica potrei lamentarmi, se non volessi passare per pirla.:mrgreen:
> 
> Io ritengo che sia un dovere informarsi su chi voglia gestire il mulino, anche perche' non capisco (vabbe' e' retorica) il fare le pulci ad un misero amministratore di condominio e non per chi te s'inchiappetta per molto di piu'...
> 
> ...



Io sono 26 anni che non voto ... purtroppo sono una inguaribile romantica:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrico_Berlinguer

La sua morte e' stata prematura, aveva tanto da dire, da insegnare e da fare  .


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, io ho votato, e come ho già detto ho votato ciò che consideravo il meno peggio, il che non mi assolve dalla merda che questo ha cagato, ma neppure mi fa pentire più di tanto, consapevole del fatto che non c'era, come oggi non c'è, alternativa meno peggio.
> Io non sono in condizioni di potermi candidare ad alcunché, pertanto mi limito a vivere secondo coscienza e non assolvermi con vere o presunte colpe altrui
> Riguardo l'informazione, io mi prostro davanti ad un Saviano, davanti ad una Gabanelli, ma non certo alle bandiere che gli sventolano dietro e che pretendono di usare certe verità solo per accecare la gente e nascondere le proprie.


La Gabanelli non e' il massimo come esempio, dato che sta sul  bippe anche agli intrallazzatori ex rossi rinnegati, viste tutte le pulci che fa anche a loro, quindi hanno ben poco da utilizzarla per accecare la gente e nascondere le proprie verita'.

Ritenta ancora sarai piu' fortunato!

(se schersa...)


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono 26 anni che non voto ... purtroppo sono una inguaribile romantica:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrico_Berlinguer
> 
> La sua morte e' stata prematura, aveva tanto da dire, da insegnare e da fare  .


Ah quindi dobbiamo ringraziare anche te se stiamo combinati così!...

Brava, brava, brava...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La Gabanelli non e' il massimo come esempio, dato che sta sul bippe anche agli intrallazzatori ex rossi rinnegati, viste tutte le pulci che fa anche a loro, quindi hanno ben poco da utilizzarla per accecare la gente e nascondere le proprie verita'.
> 
> Ritenta ancora sarai piu' fortunato!
> 
> (se schersa...)


 
Intanto lo spazio su Rai3 ce l'ha, tanto come il "sinistrorso" Costanzo (lo ha detto lui di essere di sinistra) lo ha sempre avuto (e che spazio) sulle reti Mediaset

Tranquillo, non mi infervoro con questi discorsi, non sono un fanatico. Mi piace confrontarmi, anche su questo, ma in tutta sincerità, ne so poco più che di calcio (nulla, e riguardo al calcio me ne vanto), e considero la politica, quella italiana in particolare, alla stessa stregua.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto lo spazio su Rai3 ce l'ha, tanto come il "sinistrorso" Costanzo (lo ha detto lui di essere di sinistra) lo ha sempre avuto (e che spazio) sulle reti Mediaset
> 
> Tranquillo, non mi infervoro con questi discorsi, non sono un fanatico. Mi piace confrontarmi, anche su questo, ma in tutta sincerità, ne so poco più che di calcio (nulla, e riguardo al calcio me ne vanto), e *considero la politica, quella italiana in particolare, alla stessa stregua*.


Ma la politica italiana *è* (stata ridotta) a*lla stessa stregua del calcio* !!!

E non è stato casuale.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah quindi dobbiamo ringraziare anche te se stiamo combinati così!...
> 
> Brava, brava, brava...


Scusa eh  o Rolex o niente, non mi piacciono le brutte imitazioni  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma la politica italiana *è* (stata ridotta) a*lla stessa stregua del calcio* !!!
> 
> E non è stato casuale.


 
Senti, è lo stesso discorso della mafia: la mafia non è fatta di "cupole", ma di fratelli, cugini, zii, padri, madri, sorelle amici, amici degli amici, conoscenti, compagni di scuola, commilitoni, etc etc.

L'Italia ha la politica che gli Italiani si sono costruiti, ne più né meno che le mafie e le camorre che hanno alimentato ed approvato. 
Ora solo la crescita della coscienza di ognuno potrà portare ad una futura (ma purtroppo ancora lontanta) classe politica migliore. Finchè il gioco resta quello delle squadre/partiti, nulla cambierà.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto lo spazio su Rai3 ce l'ha, tanto come il "sinistrorso" Costanzo (lo ha detto lui di essere di sinistra) lo ha sempre avuto (e che spazio) sulle reti Mediaset
> 
> Tranquillo, non mi infervoro con questi discorsi, non sono un fanatico. Mi piace confrontarmi, anche su questo, ma in tutta sincerità, ne so poco più che di calcio (nulla, e riguardo al calcio me ne vanto), e considero la politica, quella italiana in particolare, alla stessa stregua.


Quel fallito di Costanzo di sinistra ha ben poco e da piduista solo in una rete di un altro piduista poteva pascere, dato che all'epoca della pubblicazione dei nomi della P2 gli fu fatta giustamente terra bruciata.

Comunque a me invece del calcio me ne puo' fregare di meno perche' i vari scandali calciopoli non toccano le mie tasche ed il futuro della mia prole a differenza della cattiva politica, al pari della cattiva gestione del mio condominio...ed e' per quello che mi "violento".:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ...nell'informarmi.....ma il mondo e' bello perche' e' avariato...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, è lo stesso discorso della mafia: la mafia non è fatta di "cupole", ma di fratelli, cugini, zii, padri, madri, sorelle amici, amici degli amici, conoscenti, compagni di scuola, commilitoni, etc etc.
> 
> L'Italia ha la politica che gli Italiani si sono costruiti, ne più né meno che le mafie e le camorre che hanno alimentato ed approvato.
> Ora solo la crescita della coscienza di ognuno potrà portare ad una futura (ma purtroppo ancora lontanta) classe politica migliore. Finchè il gioco resta quello delle squadre/partiti, nulla cambierà.


Beh vedo che non ti fai mancare niente, estendendo e mettendo sullo stesso livello anche la mafia....

allora se ti dicessi che in buona sostanza, il marcio deriva dalla morale cattolica, lontana anni luce dall'etica protestante, perche' risolve tutto con il perdono in punto di morte, anche pluriomicidi ed usurai...:mrgreen:,  che fai se sei osservante, ti suicidi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a meno che non equipari al calcio, alla politica, alla mafia anche la chiesa ed hai fatto cappotto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quel fallito di Costanzo di sinistra ha ben poco e da piduista solo in una rete di un altro piduista poteva pascere, dato che all'epoca della pubblicazione dei nomi della P2 gli fu fatta giustamente terra bruciata.
> 
> Comunque a me invece del calcio me ne puo' fregare di meno perche' i vari scandali calciopoli non toccano le mie tasche ed il futuro della mia prole a differenza della cattiva politica, al pari della cattiva gestione del mio condominio...ed e' per quello che mi "violento".:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ...nell'informarmi.....ma il mondo e' bello perche' e' avariato...:mrgreen:



Stermi' chissa' chi vota oggicomeoggi K..K = Federico lo sventurato 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' chissa' chi vota oggicomeoggi K..K = Federico lo sventurato
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


da venditore di prodotti chimici, se sara' sciolto nell'acido per la vergogna...

e chissa' la suora/bigotta se ha ancora il coraggio di sostenere la merdix del nano e del suo "monsignore"....

che schifo...pua'...so' i peggio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, è lo stesso discorso della mafia: la mafia non è fatta di "cupole", ma di fratelli, cugini, zii, padri, madri, sorelle amici, amici degli amici, conoscenti, compagni di scuola, commilitoni, etc etc.
> 
> L'Italia ha la politica che gli Italiani si sono costruiti, ne più né meno che le mafie e le camorre che hanno alimentato ed approvato.
> Ora solo la crescita della coscienza di ognuno potrà portare ad una futura (ma purtroppo ancora lontanta) classe politica migliore. Finchè il gioco resta quello delle squadre/partiti, nulla cambierà.


Senti Alce, la politica da stadio l'ha costruita qualcuno. Anzi, l'ha generate ed allevata qualcuno.

La politica da stadio esiste solo in America e nelle Repubbliche delle banane, fai mente locale.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> da venditore di prodotti chimici, se sara' sciolto nell'acido per la vergogna...
> 
> e chissa' la suora/bigotta se ha ancora il coraggio di sostenere la merdix del nano e del suo "monsignore"....
> 
> ...



Passiamo ad altro va  ... hai visto questo film: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segreti_di_Stato_(film)

Non c'e' ancora chiarezza sulla storia di Giuliano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohZXT-FB5xQ


----------



## Sterminator (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Passiamo ad altro va  ... hai visto questo film: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segreti_di_Stato_(film)
> 
> Non c'e' ancora chiarezza sulla storia di Giuliano
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohZXT-FB5xQ


Quello con l'aiuto degli Usa&getta scappo' in america bello beato per morirne solo qualche anno fa nel suo letto.

Altro che segreti di stato...:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Un giornalista che mi piace e' Carlo Lucarelli ... e questa serie e' stata ben condotta :up:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1uX8lGC3ow


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quello con l'aiuto degli Usa&getta scappo' in america bello beato per morirne solo qualche anno fa nel suo letto.
> 
> Altro che segreti di stato...:mrgreen:





:up:​


----------



## Anna A (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Paese di merda, paese d merda.
> 
> E' l'Italia, fatta da Italiani.
> I nostri politici mica son marziani eh!
> ...


ma se non cambiano la legge elettorale come fanno a farsi avanti i giovani, visto che i capilista son sempre i soliti bacucchi e nessuno può schiodarli da lì?


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Serata indimenticabile!!! :up: *E Benigni E' stato FANTASTICO!!!!!! :salta:*
> 
> 
> Sull'amicizia?
> ...


Vero Marì. Forse il programma è un po' lento, ma mi perdo negli occhi di Saviano, ci leggi una tale purezza che non so, mi commuove. E' un grande uomo, davvero.


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me è sembrata solo quello che speravo non sarebbe stata: una bella trasmissione preelettorale. Mi spiace che Saviano si presti a questo: è un'altra forma di mafia


Saviano rischia la sua vita. Non sono soltanto parole le sue. Fa quello che vuole, come vuole e quando vuole.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Apro il thread qui e poi vi lascio che stasera c'è Saviano!!!!!! Come la mettiamo con l'integrità morale degli amici? Ognuno di noi ha i propri valori (si spera ), e se questi vanno a cozzare con le persone alle quali vogliamo bene che si fa? Si va oltre perchè tanto siamo amici o si chiude?


Ecco uno dei tuoi tipici 3d che io adoro tanto.
Quella tua sana capacità di stimolare la mia mente a riflettere.
Posso confidarti una cosa?
Tantissime volte nella mia vita mi è capitato di essere una sorta di padrino. Sono lì al bar, e arriva qualcuno a dirmi, ti devo parlare.
In genere capita che mi dicano tutti i cazzi degli altri, dopo che mi hanno visto amabilmente conversare. E io ascolto in silenzio.
Mi dà un enorme fastidio che si venga a sputanare le persone che io conosco in un modo, presentandomele in un altro.
Questa cosa è stata anche motivo di litigi con mia moglie, che dice che certe persone la guardano dall'alto in basso, poi, dopo che hanno scoperto che è mia moglie, diventano tutte ossequiose e rispettose.
Io penso che se scopriamo per caso o per ventura cose poco piacevoli degli amici, o prendiamo le dovute cautele, o verifichiamo ( che la calunnia è una brutta bestia), o teniamo presente. Per esempio, se io scopro che il mio amico è un ladro, devo sapere che la mia casa è in pericolo. Tutto lì.
Non mi è MAI capitato di vergognarmi di un amico, ma mi è capitato sentirmi dire, ah tu frequenti quella persona allora io non posso essere amico tuo. E io...Ok...fratello va in pace.

Ma resta il problema che la stessa persona può comportarsi con me in un modo e con un'altra in un altro.

In fondo essere amici è anche fare spallucce sulle debolezze dell'amico, è prendere le sue difese, rintuzzare i suoi difetti.

Ho un amico che è stato un signore con me.
Entrambi conosciamo una persona. Io so che questa persona che è amica di entrambe, vede in me la peste bubbonica. Io do per scontato che lui avrà detto al mio amico ogni sorta di cattiveria su di me. Ecco per me essere signori è continuare l'amicizia ed evitare, tacere argomenti spinosi no? 
Per non ingenerare quelle assurde polemiche.
Ma è vero che tu hai fatto questo? E chi te l'ha detto? Il tale.
Anche a me è capitato di frequentare due persone che si detestano tra loro, non ho mai preteso che diventassero amici eh? Piuttosto mi divertivo a metterli uno contro l'altro per suscitare di quei vespai che non ti dico.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Spesso il mal di amicizia ho incontrato...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye12fBU00jc

Noi non siamo assassini, anche se quel beccamorto ne sembra convinto...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco uno dei tuoi tipici 3d che io adoro tanto.
> Quella tua sana capacità di stimolare la mia mente a riflettere.
> Posso confidarti una cosa?
> Tantissime volte nella mia vita mi è capitato di essere una sorta di padrino. Sono lì al bar, e arriva qualcuno a dirmi, ti devo parlare.
> ...


Azz che bei divertimenti che ti scegli......secondo me prima o poi uno che ti fa divertire al pronto soccorso lo trovi...

non ci fare stare in pensiero...


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz che bei divertimenti che ti scegli......secondo me prima o poi uno che ti fa divertire al pronto soccorso lo trovi...
> 
> non ci fare stare in pensiero...




All'animaccia tua Stermi' :rofl::rofl::rofl: ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz che bei divertimenti che ti scegli......secondo me prima o poi uno che ti fa divertire al pronto soccorso lo trovi...
> 
> non ci fare stare in pensiero...


Il sogno di una vita no?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il sogno di una vita no?


Si' ma nel "flash" non ti ho visto come dutur' ma come un puzzle e le tessere erano le tue ossa numerate...

comunque, che ognun si diverta pure come puote...chi sono io per vietartelo?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' ma nel "flash" non ti ho visto come dutur' ma come un puzzle e le tessere erano le tue ossa numerate...
> 
> comunque...


Ascolta:
Le ossa aride

[1]La mano del Signore fu sopra di me e il Signore mi portò fuori in spirito e mi depose nella pianura che era piena di ossa; [2]mi fece passare tutt'intorno accanto ad esse. Vidi che erano in grandissima quantità sulla distesa della valle e tutte inaridite. [3]Mi disse: «Figlio dell'uomo, potranno queste ossa rivivere?». Io risposi: «Signore Dio, tu lo sai». [4]Egli mi replicò: «Profetizza su queste ossa e annunzia loro: Ossa inaridite, udite la parola del Signore. [5]Dice il Signore Dio a queste ossa: Ecco, io faccio entrare in voi lo spirito e rivivrete. [6]Metterò su di voi i nervi e farò crescere su di voi la carne, su di voi stenderò la pelle e infonderò in voi lo spirito e rivivrete: Saprete che io sono il Signore». [7]Io profetizzai come mi era stato ordinato; mentre io profetizzavo, sentii un rumore e vidi un movimento fra le ossa, che si accostavano l'uno all'altro, ciascuno al suo corrispondente. [8]Guardai ed ecco sopra di esse i nervi, la carne cresceva e la pelle le ricopriva, ma non c'era spirito in loro. [9]Egli aggiunse: «Profetizza allo spirito, profetizza figlio dell'uomo e annunzia allo spirito: Dice il Signore Dio: Spirito, vieni dai quattro venti e soffia su questi morti, perché rivivano». [10]Io profetizzai come mi aveva comandato e lo spirito entrò in essi e ritornarono in vita e si alzarono in piedi; erano un esercito grande, sterminato.

[11]Mi disse: «Figlio dell'uomo, queste ossa sono tutta la gente d'Israele. Ecco, essi vanno dicendo: Le nostre ossa sono inaridite, la nostra speranza è svanita, noi siamo perduti. [12]Perciò profetizza e annunzia loro: Dice il Signore Dio: Ecco, io apro i vostri sepolcri, vi risuscito dalle vostre tombe, o popolo mio, e vi riconduco nel paese d'Israele. [13]Riconoscerete che io sono il Signore, quando aprirò le vostre tombe e vi risusciterò dai vostri sepolcri, o popolo mio. [14]Farò entrare in voi il mio spirito e rivivrete; vi farò riposare nel vostro paese; saprete che io sono il Signore. L'ho detto e lo farò». Oracolo del Signore Dio.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta:
> Le ossa aride
> 
> [1]La mano del Signore fu sopra di me e il Signore mi portò fuori in spirito e mi depose nella pianura che era piena di ossa; [2]mi fece passare tutt'intorno accanto ad esse. Vidi che erano in grandissima quantità sulla distesa della valle e tutte inaridite. [3]Mi disse: «Figlio dell'uomo, potranno queste ossa rivivere?». Io risposi: «Signore Dio, tu lo sai». [4]Egli mi replicò: «Profetizza su queste ossa e annunzia loro: Ossa inaridite, udite la parola del Signore. [5]Dice il Signore Dio a queste ossa: Ecco, io faccio entrare in voi lo spirito e rivivrete. [6]Metterò su di voi i nervi e farò crescere su di voi la carne, su di voi stenderò la pelle e infonderò in voi lo spirito e rivivrete: Saprete che io sono il Signore». [7]Io profetizzai come mi era stato ordinato; mentre io profetizzavo, sentii un rumore e vidi un movimento fra le ossa, che si accostavano l'uno all'altro, ciascuno al suo corrispondente. [8]Guardai ed ecco sopra di esse i nervi, la carne cresceva e la pelle le ricopriva, ma non c'era spirito in loro. [9]Egli aggiunse: «Profetizza allo spirito, profetizza figlio dell'uomo e annunzia allo spirito: Dice il Signore Dio: Spirito, vieni dai quattro venti e soffia su questi morti, perché rivivano». [10]Io profetizzai come mi aveva comandato e lo spirito entrò in essi e ritornarono in vita e si alzarono in piedi; erano un esercito grande, sterminato.
> ...


ossignur'...


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Vero Marì. Forse il programma è un po' lento, ma mi perdo negli occhi di Saviano, ci leggi una tale purezza che non so, mi commuove. E' un grande uomo, davvero.


Si dice che: 
*'Striscia la notizia' accusa Fazio: censurata una frase della canzone di Benigni*

*Il testo trasmesso dalla RAI*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yniPK63MFM


*La versione originale*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHOQC2aWGms


:rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio, se io scopro che il mio amico è un ladro, devo sapere che la mia casa è in pericolo. Tutto lì.
> Non mi è MAI capitato di vergognarmi di un amico, ma mi è capitato sentirmi dire, ah tu frequenti quella persona allora io non posso essere amico tuo. E io...Ok...fratello va in pace.


 
Beh non solo la mia casa Conte, anche la casa delle persone che conosco... Sul resto dipende :carneval:.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Beh non solo la mia casa Conte, anche la casa delle persone che conosco... Sul resto dipende :carneval:.


Vero...hai ragione...
Allora tu dici, ok, io sono in dovere di avvisare le persone che X è ladro. E facendolo rischio di tirarmi addosso le ire di chi invece lo vede come persona onesta. A sto punto meglio avere la coscienza a posto e perdere l'amicizia di queste persone no?
Poi ehm, se X svaligerà la loro casa, tu puoi sempre dire...VISTO?
TE L'AVEVO DETTO. E recupero gli amici.
Penso sia peggio che gli altri scoprano che tu sapevi che X era ladro e hai taciuto eh?


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...hai ragione...
> Allora tu dici, ok, io sono in dovere di avvisare le persone che X è ladro. E facendolo rischio di tirarmi addosso le ire di chi invece lo vede come persona onesta. A sto punto meglio avere la coscienza a posto e perdere l'amicizia di queste persone no?
> Poi ehm, se X svaligerà la loro casa, tu puoi sempre dire...VISTO?
> *TE L'AVEVO DETTO*. E recupero gli amici.
> Penso sia peggio che gli altri scoprano che tu sapevi che X era ladro e hai taciuto eh?


Il te l'avevo detto è una cosa che mi ha sempre dato sui nervi :mexican:. Ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> *Il te l'avevo detto è una cosa che mi ha sempre dato sui nervi *:mexican:. Ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza.



GIA', pero', dopo un qualche tempo mi hai dato ragione    .


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA', pero', dopo un qualche tempo mi hai dato ragione    .


:mexican: ma tu hai SEMPRE ragione!


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> :mexican: ma tu hai SEMPRE ragione!



Esagerata :ar:




































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

MK, sapessi quanti "abbagli" ho preso in vita mia, e ultimamente poi ... ... ...  che delusione :unhappy: .


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK, sapessi quanti "abbagli" ho preso in vita mia, e ultimamente poi ... ... ... che delusione :unhappy: .


Succede Marì, è successo anche a me in periodi particolarmente confusi e dolorosi della mia vita. Per fortuna però me ne sono accorta poco dopo. Come si dice qui a Milano, ormai sono "sgamata" .


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Succede Marì, è successo anche a me in periodi particolarmente confusi e dolorosi della mia vita. Per fortuna però me ne sono accorta poco dopo. Come si dice qui a Milano, ormai sono "sgamata" .


Lo so, c'e' una frase che dico sempre: Peccato! ... peccato per "loro", sono loro che hann perduto me, io c'ho guadagnato alla fin fine  :up:


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so, c'e' una frase che dico sempre: Peccato! ... peccato per "loro", sono loro che hann perduto me, io c'ho guadagnato alla fin fine  :up:


Marì quando non si ha paura della solitudine si sceglie. Quando se ne ha paura ci si accontenta di qualsiasi cosa pur di non sentire il vuoto. Secondo me la differenza sta lì.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Marì quando non si ha paura della solitudine si sceglie. Quando se ne ha paura ci si accontenta di qualsiasi cosa pur di non sentire il vuoto. Secondo me la differenza sta lì.


... ho un traffico nella mia solitudine che ho dovuto mettere il semaforo 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e' iniziato Report, ciao  .


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Il te l'avevo detto è una cosa che mi ha sempre dato sui nervi :mexican:. Ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza.


Vero...
Fare i conti eh?
Ma ci sono esseri che uccidono la loro coscienza.
Poi vivono in totale incoscienza.
Magari vivono pure bene.
Ma penso che alla fine della nostra vita, c'è la resa dei conti.
Sono persuaso che nella vita si raccoglie quello che si semina.
Sono persuaso che ci verrà chiesto conto dell'amore che è stato versato nei nostri cuori.
Ma posso benissimo sbagliarmi.
Sono scelte no?

Molti di noi uomini, sappiamo che non possiamo innamorarci di una puttana, perchè se anche volessimo "redimerla" lei continuerà a ferirci, vivendo e facendo la puttana. 

Certi demoni sono duri da sconfiggere.


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2010)

Chi ha notizie di Irene  e' da tempo che non la leggo  .


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Fare i conti eh?
> Ma ci sono esseri che uccidono la loro coscienza.
> Poi vivono in totale incoscienza.
> ...


Non dell'amore che è stato versato Conte, ma dell'amore che abbiamo dato. Sta lì la differenza. Diventare insensibili per guarire dalle sofferenze che gli altri ci hanno inferto non porta a nulla. Se non al progressivo distacco da se stessi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non dell'amore che è stato versato Conte, ma dell'amore che abbiamo dato. Sta lì la differenza. Diventare insensibili per guarire dalle sofferenze che gli altri ci hanno inferto non porta a nulla. Se non al progressivo distacco da se stessi.


Io credimi, parola di Conte...dell'amore che ho donato non saprei che dire...esso è sgorgato. 
Ma per me è stato molto simile alla parabola degli invitati...
Tu non vuoi fare festa?
Ok...la prima che trovo...faccio festa.
E per fortuna nessuna donna è mai venuta a rivendicare un amore che io ho donato ad un'altra.
Chi ha dato ha dato, chi ha avuto, ha avuto.
Io però non ho mai dimenticato nulla, nè un abbraccio, nè un sorriso.
Non sono diventato insensibile.
Ho cercato chi mi ha aiutato ad espiare quelle sofferenze...
E mi è andata bene.
A volte ci mancano solo due sonori ceffoni e dirsi...ma svegliamoci XD.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi ha notizie di Irene  e' da tempo che non la leggo  .


*

Mi quoto e ripeto la domanda: Chi ha notizie di Irene?*


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi ha notizie di Irene  e' da tempo che non la leggo  .


Sta bene.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta bene.


Salutamela, quando e se ti capita  .


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Salutamela, quando e se ti capita  .


Sarà fatto!:up::up::up:


----------

